

Show HN: A standardised REST idea - richthegeek
https://github.com/richthegeek/STD-Rest

======
richthegeek
Hi,

Reading the results of [http://blog.yourtrove.com/2011/08/11/api-integration-
pain-su...](http://blog.yourtrove.com/2011/08/11/api-integration-pain-survey-
results/) felt like a good time to post one of my recent projects to HN.

The library takes a standard format JSON which details the methods/structure
of an API and resolves it into libraries of multiple languages (currently PHP,
Javascript).

I'm not sure /if/ it's a good idea yet, and I still haven't figured out how to
handle authentication schemas (although hooks + per-language*schema solves it,
it increases the work load).

Comments, thoughts, criticism - all appreciated.

